#ubuntu-eu 2011-04-26
<SlimG> Realtively often, we get HTTP 504 when accessing ubuntu.no, it is allways slow to respond on requests, anyone know how I can figure out where the bottleneck is so I can fix it? Detailed Benchmark Graphs -> http://www.webpagetest.org/result/110426_BK_G49R/
<SlimG> The worst bottleneck when accessing http://ubuntu.no/ seems to be the 1.2 second latency between request and first byte respons
#ubuntu-eu 2011-04-27
<SlimG_> Would it be possible to get a cachegrind output for http://ubuntu.no/ ? for some reason all pages load slowly, and frequently times out (HTTP504)
